# Primordial Performance AndroLean Log!



## JCBourne (Jun 5, 2011)

The time has come to run my log. Come along for the ride. 
*
WANTED RESULTS*
1) 1.5" off my waist
2) No to little muscle loss
3) 5 pounds lost *

EXPECTED RESULTS
*1) 1" off my waist
2) 3 pounds lost
3) Strength gains stay the same, or slightly increase

I'll be doing 6 caps a day (starting tomorrow) for 4 weeks as suggest for "aggressive" cycle by PP. I will also be doing the cardio PP suggests of 15 minutes walk/run. I will do doses 12 hours apart.

Diet and training is in check. I will update as I feel any changes or if nothing I will update every 3 days. I have really high hopes for this product.

Waist: 36in
Weight: 208

All systems GO!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 5, 2011)

in.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 6, 2011)

NOTE:

Starting weight is 210.4, not 208. I won't be surprised if I actually gain some more weight, I lost a few pounds over the last 2 weeks and was at 212.2 so my goal either way is to lose 3 pounds in fat meaning 1" gone while no muscle mass lost.


----------



## Rodja (Jun 6, 2011)

Subbed along.


----------



## kyoryoko (Jun 6, 2011)

subbed, I'll start as soon as it gets here.


----------



## ryansm (Jun 6, 2011)

Why dosing 12 hours apart?


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 6, 2011)

subbed


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 6, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Why dosing 12 hours apart?



It will be 6-8 hours as suggested on bottle. I thought it was 12 but read it this morning.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 6, 2011)

subbed in for the ride!


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 6, 2011)

Im in too.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 6, 2011)

Party is about to start  Excited for your results.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 12, 2011)

Day 5:

No results, no sides. I've dropped a few pounds, but this is because of the adjusted diet as I lowered by 500-750 calories so this was expected and not part of my expected results. (Expected 3 pounds was of fat, not weight dropped from calorie cut) I'm hoping soon I feel any sort of effect from taking this.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 12, 2011)

Bump I'm in day 3 and did first lift day today. I haven't noticed any negatives.


----------



## deadred (Jun 18, 2011)

subbed


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking forward to the results, hope it's treating you well right now


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 19, 2011)

I'll give an update tonight. I feel like I'm a bit more lean. I took before pics and I plan to compare them to after pics. 

Sent from my phone.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 19, 2011)

Day 12:

Weight: 208
Waist: 35.75

I figured my waist would be less then this as I look more lean and my strength is up. I'd also like to add I increased my tbol doseage as well, and these are sides that tbol can cause as well so I figure if anything, the androlean is not doing this, why? Because my waist really hasn't changed much and it's suppose to burn fat which I haven't yet.

I can say i'm a disappointed so far, as with all the hype I expected more by now maybe I expected too much but again with the hyper I was expecting great results by now. I'm hoping soon I see the waist drop a bit.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 29, 2011)

Well I decided to stop the log because I really had zero results. I've decided to return the product to PP and try something else. I'll update after my return, as they have a 100% guarantee. Disappointed it didn't work out.

If I had to overall rate this product, I would give it a *2/10*.

The only reason I would give it anything is because it may have cut me up a tad, and it may have given a slight placbo effect for 7-9 days before I really realized it wasn't working for me.

I hope others have good results, but this is the second item i've used from PP and both had the same results.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 29, 2011)

i'm starting to realize the same thing... 
I think the AH is working but the AL... I don't know... It really feels like the AL isn't really doing anything. Hopefully PP will be good on their return policy


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 30, 2011)

mattrag said:


> i'm starting to realize the same thing...
> I think the AH is working but the AL... I don't know... It really feels like the AL isn't really doing anything. Hopefully PP will be good on their return policy



I think they will, another guy or two said the same about the androlean.


----------

